# Ernie ball 8 string sets?!



## ibbyfreak13 (Feb 11, 2011)

today i was on ernie balls web site and they have an 8 string pack, called "8-string slinky" its 10-74.
just thought i would share close this if already mentioned, used search found nothing


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 11, 2011)

Cool, but that's a pretty heavy gauge for standard tuning on an ERG. I'd love to see a super slinky and extra slinky for 8s.


----------



## Van Heezey (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow! that's, like, perfect! Especially the 64 for the B string. That's a pretty on point gauge for me I'd say, and I think that 74 could cut it well for the low F#.


----------



## rubik (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey guys. I was looking up some ernie ball strings and found those. 





Ernie Ball Inc. - Strings, Sets, Electric Guitar, Nickel Wound 

Gauges .010 .013 .017 .030 .042 .042 .054 .064 .074
Price 11 bucks. But no international shipping. Tried google and no such strings at any website. Anyone tried em? Anyone knows where to buy with international shipping? Thanks.


----------



## Guamskyy (Feb 12, 2011)

rubik said:


> Hey guys. I was looking up some ernie ball strings and found those.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A .54 for a standard tuned E Too much tension!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah thats a pretty heavy set. Now Music Man need to make an 8 string.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 12, 2011)

Give me a .048 for the E and it would be awesome. .054 is too heavy.


----------



## Isan (Feb 12, 2011)

lol I use 56 for E ... this set is perfect


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Feb 12, 2011)

dont think that wld work ?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 12, 2011)

It'd work but the tension string to string is going to vary like crazy because companies still have no concept of string tension...

add 2 strings to the guitar and all of a sudden a E2 isn't a E2 anymore...

You progressively get less tension on the low strings from the E2 having nearly 26lbs to the F#1 having 14...

Makes total sense, nice to see they are actually giving enough of a crap to make the set though. Its the thought


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 12, 2011)

dammit, every time i see this thread i keep thinking EBMM is finally making an 8 string =(

+1 to the super-high tension, that'd be pretty heavy on a 25.5 inch scale, add in extended scale and it's pretty much unusable, for me at least. now, GET ON MAKING THAT 8 STRING DAMMIT.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, putting these on my 828 would literally be unbearable.


----------



## Release_Rinzler (Feb 12, 2011)

When I ordered my 8 string to my store they sent me a set of those and I was wondering what the deal was with them. Good thing I didn't put them on.


----------



## jr1092 (Feb 12, 2011)

54 is a lot of tension for the E, especially considering their 7 string slinky sets that I used in the past had a 56 for the low B.


----------



## onefingersweep (Feb 12, 2011)

Horrible set!

54 for a E?! No thanks.

10 for a high E with 28 inch scale or more?! No thanks.


----------



## Release_Rinzler (Feb 12, 2011)

What would be the ideal set for something like this? What does Tosin use?


----------



## MikeH (Feb 12, 2011)

I sent them an email. Let's see what they have to say.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Feb 12, 2011)

i was disappointed when i found out the gagues, well we can all hope they make multiple 8 string sets (they have done for 7s) i'd be useing a simlar set for my 8 (when i get it) but still the low gagues r not right and i was expecting more like a 8 string version of the regular slinky's. still EB are all i use on my guitars


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 12, 2011)

Release_Rinzler said:


> What would be the ideal set for something like this? What does Tosin use?


 
believe it or not, word is tosin uses 11s on his 2228. he doesnt bend much and does lots of finger picking so it isnt too far fetched that he uses such heavy guages, but that just wont work for me


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 12, 2011)

He also hammers the crap out of the strings so the tightness of 11's would keep it from buzzing too much due to flop xD


----------



## AcousticMinja (Feb 12, 2011)

I use a .052 for B...a .054 for E? NOOOO WAY. I have a .052 for my standard E on my baritone in drop A and guh. Tension nightmare.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Feb 12, 2011)

jr1092 said:


> 54 is a lot of tension for the E, especially considering their 7 string slinky sets that I used in the past had a 56 for the low B.



I wonder why they wouldn't just take that set and add a 74 or something?


----------



## jr1092 (Feb 12, 2011)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> I wonder why they wouldn't just take that set and add a 74 or something?



That's what I've been doing. Except I'm using an 80.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Feb 12, 2011)

hmmm, that set doesn't make much sense to me.... 54 for the E? yikes!


----------



## arsonist (Feb 12, 2011)

Interesting... I would try this set out on my RGA8, tuned standard 8-string (F#). Any chance of getting these in Europe?


----------



## Barney (Feb 12, 2011)

Let's see. I've got a 27inch scale RGA8:

.010 E - OK 
.013 B - OK
.017 G - OK
.030 D - WTF? A 26 maybe, but not thicker
.042 A - WTF? 36
.054 E - WTF? 54 for an E?! My current B string is a 56 (although a 60 feels better)
.064 B - ???
.074 - should be fine for an F#, but would feel really loose next to a 64 B


----------



## fuzzboy (Feb 12, 2011)

I think the set is perfect for my 7-string actually, minus the 8 string, since I don't have one.


----------



## thatguy5557123 (Feb 12, 2011)

74 is way to light for F# let alone E, I'm using a 70 for A on my 7 string, granted thats a 25.5 inch scale but still Im thinking when i get my 8 string even with a 27 inch scale Ima need at least an 80 something for E. thats just my input.... nice try Ernie ball


----------



## rubik (Feb 13, 2011)

Considering Tosin playing jazz stuff, 13-56 is ok for jazz fingerpicking. Joe Pass plays smth like 13-56 with his sausage-like-fingers.


----------



## Barney (Feb 13, 2011)

thatguy5557123 said:


> 74 is way to light for F# let alone E, I'm using a 70 for A on my 7 string, granted thats a 25.5 inch scale but still Im thinking when i get my 8 string even with a 27 inch scale Ima need at least an 80 something for E. thats just my input.... nice try Ernie ball



80 does not work for a low E on a 27 inch scale. That's what I have on right now. I'm hunting down new strings. Ernie Ball and GHS make 90 guage guitar strings. That should be ok. I tried a 90 gauge bass string, the tension is ok, but overall it sucks because the string is too rigid and sounds dull, not guitar-like.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 13, 2011)

Odd how they got the bottom two strings right but messed up the E A and D.


----------



## Peteus (Feb 13, 2011)

Thats pretty perfect as far as a 7 string set but for my 8 I want a 80


----------



## thatguy5557123 (Feb 13, 2011)

Barney said:


> 80 does not work for a low E on a 27 inch scale. That's what I have on right now. I'm hunting down new strings. Ernie Ball and GHS make 90 guage guitar strings. That should be ok. I tried a 90 gauge bass string, the tension is ok, but overall it sucks because the string is too rigid and sounds dull, not guitar-like.



yah bro i did out the math and im thinking a 88 would work best for me(which ernie ball makes, and i personally stand by their strings but to each his own), i just said 80ish to leave room for discussion, thanks for the heads up though cuz some people told me i was crazy when i told them id need like a 90 they said 74-78 was all good.... maybe you can tell me if im crazy, but iv worked out that you should add about 6 for each step you go down, thats with out a calculator or thinking about tension or anything just from feel, its working so far but maybe you or someone on the forum can tell me if its resin able to think like that thanks.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Feb 13, 2011)

jr1092 said:


> 54 is a lot of tension for the E, especially considering their 7 string slinky sets that I used in the past had a 56 for the low B.



Agreed, +1... EB's are all I use and all I have used in the last 5+ years because the guage sets have stayed consistent and the strings have a much better tone and more reliable than the D'Addario's IMO... 



welsh_7stinger said:


> i was disappointed when i found out the gagues, well we can all hope they make multiple 8 string sets (they have done for 7s) i'd be useing a simlar set for my 8 (when i get it) but still the low gagues r not right and i was expecting more like a 8 string version of the regular slinky's. still EB are all i use on my guitars



Yes, the guages in this set are totally not right, way too much tension... My comment on using the Regular slinky's is below...



xtrustisyoursx said:


> I wonder why they wouldn't just take that set and add a 74 or something?





jr1092 said:


> That's what I've been doing. Except I'm using an 80.



+1 on both of these... However, I buy the Regular Slinky 7 set and buy the single 70's for my 8th/F#. ESP sent these FM-8's with a 68 and it felt okay, but the 70 helps solidify things a little better and has a little better feel to it IMHO. So if they did the Reg. Slinky 7 set with an added 70, I'd be all over it like dead on Elvis. Otherwise, I won't have an issue with buying single 70's when I need to. Hell, I have to buy single 64's and 66's for 2 of my other guitars anyway, so no stress there.

But seeing EB come out with more 7 and 8-string sets would be good - for example a 7-string Beefy Slinky set with a 64, a Not Even Slinky set with a 66, and more of the 8-string sets with an even string guaging thru-out would be ideal...


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 13, 2011)

thatguy5557123 said:


> yah bro i did out the math and im thinking a 88 would work best for me(which ernie ball makes, and i personally stand by their strings but to each his own), i just said 80ish to leave room for discussion, thanks for the heads up though cuz some people told me i was crazy when i told them id need like a 90 they said 74-78 was all good.... maybe you can tell me if im crazy, but iv worked out that you should add about 6 for each step you go down, thats with out a calculator or thinking about tension or anything just from feel, its working so far but maybe you or someone on the forum can tell me if its resin able to think like that thanks.


 
80 works awesome for me and half the rest of this forum on low E . IMO when i play anything thicker it just doesnt blend well with the rest of the strings, its dull and reeeeally boomy, and those are usually the issues people assume higher tension would get rid of. on top of that, anything above about a 74-78 is going to need to have the nut filed to seat the string correctly, and if you have it filed for a 90 then decide you dont like it, youre kinda screwed lol. id say try out the 80 for a week or two then move up, instead of just skipping to the extream. either way, good luck bro


----------



## Rook (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't know about 54 for E, but every 2228 I've played, I've always sat there thinking "these string need to be tighter!"

And I use 9's!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 13, 2011)

I was using 11 56s for standard tuning on a short scale guitar. I think it looks very well balanced. The only problem would be the neck stability. You need a very well thought and build instrument to use this set.


----------



## Dvaienat (Feb 13, 2011)

Good god I hate seeing the stupidly unbalanced gauges in these sets. Are they fools or what? Have they ever heard of a string tension calculator?

It should go something like this

10-14-19-26-34-46-62-80
or
11-15-22-29-40-52-70-90

Those would make nicely balanced sets.

Also, to people saying 54 is too big for an E, well I generally use a 56 for E. Anything else feels too loose. I tried a 62 once and it was almost perfect. I use a 74 for a B.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Feb 13, 2011)

Am I the only one here who thinks those gauges are fantastic?  I use a 52 on the E on a six-string and it feels plenty loose, so 56 on an 8 with longer length should be fine. I can't stand all the extended range sets around with such light gauges


----------



## omgmjgg (Feb 14, 2011)

Awesome that they're making these sets, but .10's  I broke my high E string constantly running .10's on both of my eights. I had to drop to .9's which ended up working out perfectly.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 14, 2011)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Am I the only one here who thinks those gauges are fantastic?  I use a 52 on the E on a six-string and it feels plenty loose, so 56 on an 8 with longer length should be fine. I can't stand all the extended range sets around with such light gauges



How do you imagine a .074 is going to feel in F#? Its 14lbs vs the 26lbs on the E string if your just on a 25.5" scale length. 

No matter how you slice it the random high and low tensions across this pack is terrible. If you like high tension half the strings are floppy and if you like medium or low tension half the strings are too tight. 

Theres no winning here.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 14, 2011)

Just received an email from them. Here's what they had to say:



> Hi Mike,
> Thanks for taking the time to write us and offer some input on the new 8-string set.
> 
> We've been working in conjunction with Schecter in producing a set to accommodate those players using their 8-string guitar. The actual string (.013 gauge for example) is 38 3/4" from ball end to end. The .074 in the 8 string set does taper at 30". Keep in mind you are always able to customize your own set. I would contact the manufacturer of your guitar and see what strings they recommend using, just to be sure.
> ...


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Feb 14, 2011)

I work at a guitar store that's part of a regional chain, and I'm the only 7/8-string player working there, and I'm always complaining about the string sets available for those guitars. A few days ago, some of my coworkers brought these strings to my attention, since we'd received a couple sets.

I was excited for about half a second, until I saw that they use the exact same useless string gauges as Schecter's "Decimator" string sets. What. The. Fuck.

I use D'Addarios - a custom set made from a single .010 for the high E, the EXL-158 Baritone Light set (.013 .017 .026 .036 .046 .062), and a single .080 for the low F#. It's pretty close to perfect...definitely solved all of the playability issues I'd had before.


----------



## Danxile (Feb 15, 2011)

Anybody know exactly how long these strings are? Winding length?


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Just received an email from them. Here's what they had to say:


 
Awesome bro! I can see them changing their gauges around, but don't really see them offering really long strings for Agile inline-8 players. That may even be the first time the guy who wrote back to you has even heard of Agile.

Nice reply though


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 15, 2011)

Do any sights sell .080s? Checked juststrings.com - didn't see any that were really guitar strings... unless I missed something... I want to get a few .080s for my incoming RG2228...

EDIT: just found this... guess this is what I want, yah?

http://www.juststrings.com/dad-nw080.html


----------



## Winspear (Feb 15, 2011)

Yup nw080


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Feb 15, 2011)

cool, thanks.

EDIT: if I'm running an .080 to get a low E (F# down full step) on an RG2228 (27" scale), what you all recommend to get the low B down to A? a .062 perhaps??


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 15, 2011)

Tensions using the daddario tension chart pdf ...

25.5" scale F#BEADGBE

.010 16.2 pounds
.013 15.4
.017 16.6
.030 25.0
.042 26.3
.054 24.6
.064 19.2
.074 14.3

For scales other than 25.5", multiply tension by (your scale / 25.5) ^2


----------



## Origin (Feb 15, 2011)

I frankenstein sets of strings to what I want on specific guitars cobbled from various packs, so this still looks pretty cool to me. Just have to add in ones from lighter sets that I'd want to swap heavier lows into for downtuning anyway.  'Course that eliminates the convenience for fucking everyone  a step in the right direction but kind of functionally useless at the moment haha. Good thing I got lots of F#s and Bs fo' free from a very generous seller of my 8.


----------



## eks666 (Feb 18, 2011)

wonder when theyll be avail.


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/147056-ernie-ball-8-string-sets.html


----------



## Bigfan (Feb 18, 2011)

This is intended for 25.5" scale guitars i guess. Would love to see an alternative for baritones.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 18, 2011)

Maybe that means 7 string packs will become more widely available too!  (I know EB already makes 7 string packs)


----------



## BryanBuss (Feb 19, 2011)

This gauge is PERFECT!!

I normally use 52 for the E, but I dig having it even a rittoo bit thickah.

I've been waiting for my favourite string company to do this!


----------



## goherpsNderp (Feb 21, 2011)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> I work at a guitar store that's part of a regional chain, and I'm the only 7/8-string player working there, and I'm always complaining about the string sets available for those guitars. A few days ago, some of my coworkers brought these strings to my attention, since we'd received a couple sets.
> 
> I was excited for about half a second, until I saw that they use the exact same useless string gauges as Schecter's "Decimator" string sets. What. The. Fuck.
> 
> I use D'Addarios - a custom set made from a single .010 for the high E, the EXL-158 Baritone Light set (.013 .017 .026 .036 .046 .062), and a single .080 for the low F#. It's pretty close to perfect...definitely solved all of the playability issues I'd had before.



i'm considering copying your scheme you have here, but i'm worried that my Agile Septor 828's reverse headstock + 28.625 scale is going to cause problems. most string companies i email about it won't send me a reply on their string lengths. what guitar are you using? scale?

i've posted my problem i currently have a few times on this site already, but it bares repeating as i hope to finally catch someone's attention that can help me. here's the skinny:

-Agile Septor 828 28.625" scale
-Came with .009, .012, .015, .022, .030, .040, .054, .072 strings of unknown origin
-I tune "Meshuggah", ie: F, Bb, Eb, etc... just standard and then all strings down half a step.
-When I play on my low F and Bb they tend to smack up against my frets a lot, and not so much as buzz, but make that clacking slap bass sound.
-Tried adjusting string height and even tuning UP a bit to see if that was the problem.
-I don't pick too terribly hard, but I HAVE tried changing my picking a little to accommodate, and still no dice.
-To make things worse, the difference in clarity between my Bb and my F are pretty wild. The Bb is damn near crystal clear while the F is muted and muddy in comparison. I take it the string gauges are too different, and in order for my F to be clearer it would need to be a higher gauge? 

I just want to nice string tension on some thin strings so there's no flopping and clacking and everything sounds mostly clear.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## Metalus (Feb 21, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah thats a pretty heavy set. Now Music Man need to make an 8 string.



This


----------



## dezlor77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I also work at a music store and know how frustrating it is to get the right string gauges. I play an SC608 baritone 8-string. It came from ESP with SIT strings on it, but they don't make a set for the 8-string (yet). I play in a modified open F# tuning (F#, C#, F#, B, E, G#, C#, F#) and use EXL-110 7 set with an additional 66 on the lower string. I find that this still lets me bend the strings, but isn't to "loosy-goosy" for shredding.

I haven't bothered to try it yet, but I know that d'addario makes a set for 8 and 10 string pedal steels. I figure if you don't need too heavy a gauge of strings one could just discard 2 of the unnecesary strings from the 10-string and use that.


----------



## Rook (Jun 15, 2011)

Bump...

Anybody tried these yet? I was just gunna use a set of Ernie Ball Regular Slinky 7 Strings then add a 68 or 74 onto the low F, but I keep looking at these.

They do look a little random. Anybody tried yet? If not I'll just buy a set and post my findings... Maybe they used a proportionately thicker core on the low 64 and 74 so they're higher tension than they appear.


----------



## sage (Jun 15, 2011)

jr1092 said:


> That's what I've been doing. Except I'm using an 80.


Yah, me too. Tuned to EBEADGBE. One guitar is 27", the other is 27" - 25.5" fanned fret. It's a pretty comfy gauge.

EDIT: I thought the other quote would get dragged along with this. What I meant was, like the poster quoted, I am using an EB 7 string 10-56 set with an 80 on the bottom.


----------



## sage (Jun 15, 2011)

goherpsNderp said:


> i'm considering copying your scheme you have here, but i'm worried that my Agile Septor 828's reverse headstock + 28.625 scale is going to cause problems. most string companies i email about it won't send me a reply on their string lengths. what guitar are you using? scale?


 
Holy crap. Thanks for reminding me that the string length behind the nut affects the overall string tension. Lessons from Hendrix remembered are always a good thing. He reckoned that his low end was so tight and snappy because his bass side strings were longer as a result of his flipped guitar, resulting in what is basically a reverse headstock design.


----------



## rekab (Jun 15, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Bump...
> 
> Anybody tried these yet? I was just gunna use a set of Ernie Ball Regular Slinky 7 Strings then add a 68 or 74 onto the low F, but I keep looking at these.
> 
> They do look a little random. Anybody tried yet? If not I'll just buy a set and post my findings... Maybe they used a proportionately thicker core on the low 64 and 74 so they're higher tension than they appear.



Yes, many have tried them even if they don't know it. This is the set that comes on schecter eights (schecter has them privately labelled but are being made by eb). They are great but the low 74 is a bit floppy for my tastes. It works fine but just a bit loose for me


----------



## Shor (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi all,

First post here, but I felt I should give my input here.
I have an RG2228 and I just received this pack in the mail yesterday.
I only bought it for the 8th string, since the rest would be insanely tight on a 27" scale.
Anyway..the 74 is GREAT on the RG2228. The second wound part of the string reaches to just before the tuning post - which means intonation isn't affected at all, and I didn't have to drill out the hole for the string either.
I tune to F# standard and I highly recommend their 8th string on the RG2228 or any 27" scale I suppose!
If you go lower you'll probably want to look at a bit beefier string though.


----------



## The Destroyer (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm thinking of the 74 works well on my 28.625" scale, then I'll probably get a lighter gauge 7 set and mix them... Put the thinnest strings from the 8 string set on a regular 6 and get extra slinky 8's for those strings on the 8- then just use the 64 and 74. Not the best designed set but definitely workable for some who can mix strings from this set and a conventional six string set to get their gauges about right... 
Would like an 8-80 for the 28.625" scale I think, though. =P


----------



## Anatoth Derek (Jul 4, 2011)

I was pretty jacked when I saw this set. This is literally a packaged version of the custom set I made. It was perfect for me, everything was great tension wise and i got great action. However, I am not a fancy player I dig thick rhythm, and for that its perfect. I play 6 string baritones tuned BEADF#B and I use a 52 for my E and a 64 for my B so The 74 makes it perfect for the the F#.


----------



## JOBERTtheII (Jul 6, 2011)

I put these on my intrepid the B and E strings wouldn't fit through the nut. But the worst part is the F# string is tapered, and on a 28 inch scale the taper begins right on the first fret. Which makes it too small for the nut and gives you just awesome buzzing sound


----------



## Lothar (Jul 6, 2011)

JOBERTtheII said:


> I put these on my intrepid the B and E strings wouldn't fit through the nut. But the worst part is the F# string is tapered, and on a 28 inch scale the taper begins right on the first fret. Which makes it too small for the nut and gives you just awesome buzzing sound



Mine will be 28" so thx for the info. But I still wasnt planning to buy them cause imo the gauges are just horrible.


----------



## Seventary (Jul 6, 2011)

F'in ski-lift wires. I wont be buying them.


----------



## CrazyDean (Jul 7, 2011)

I recently bought an Agile Intrepid 828, and I didn't even consider the problems associated with finding strings... So I bought Ernie Ball's 8-string pack off eBay and the F# won't fit because it's tapered. The strings are pretty much useless unless you have a 27" scale or shorter.


----------



## dbuk01 (Jul 8, 2011)

guambomb832 said:


> A .54 for a standard tuned E Too much tension!



maybe without having the guitar adjusted it would be... bit this set is perfect if you get your instrument set up properly to accommodate these string gauges.

I had the D'addario set with the same gauges for a while then had the guitar professionally set up by my local luthier (google KWG guitars) and the difference is unbelievable, now using the Ernie Balls 10-74 and in places it feels like a set of 9's for smoothness!


----------



## dbuk01 (Jul 8, 2011)

CrazyDean said:


> I recently bought an Agile Intrepid 828, and I didn't even consider the problems associated with finding strings... So I bought Ernie Ball's 8-string pack off eBay and the F# won't fit because it's tapered. The strings are pretty much useless unless you have a 27" scale or shorter.



I had to have the tuning hole for the F# drilled/filed to a larger size to fit anything other than those crappy daddario schecter decimator packs....is annoying even single gauge d'addario 0.74 wouldn't fit because of the taper...which in my opinion is stupid. Oh well sticking with the EB's now


----------



## Kel668 (Jul 9, 2011)

I won a few boxes of these. I don't have an 8 string, but I do use them on my 7 (minus the 74, of course). I typically tune down a half step and I have to say: I really, really like the gauge. But then again, it's not THAT much different from the Skinny Top/Heavy bottom set + 64 single I had been using (only difference being the 54 for the low E as opposed to the 52). Sure, the tension on the low E feels a bit tighter than what was there. But overall, not too shabby. Gets a thumbs up from me.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jul 10, 2011)

I ordered a set of these today from GC. I'll try them on my RGA8 first and if I like them then I'll get another set for my RG2228. Anyone have any idea how low I'll be able to tune with these string? Maybe Drop D, C or D standard? Also will the .074 fit in the nut ok?


----------



## Shor (Jul 10, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> I ordered a set of these today from GC. I'll try them on my RGA8 first and if I like them then I'll get another set for my RG2228. Anyone have any idea how low I'll be able to tune with these string? Maybe Drop D, C or D standard? Also will the .074 fit in the nut ok?



Check my post a few posts up. I got an RG8, and .074 will Be too floppy for lower than F# imo.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jul 10, 2011)

Shor said:


> Check my post a few posts up. I got an RG8, and .074 will Be too floppy for lower than F# imo.


 

Thats odd because both my RGA8 and RG2228 came from the factory tuned to F Standard and the strings are much lighter guage than the Ernie Ball set. I guess I'll see next week.


----------



## Shor (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah they come tuned to F-standard, but the stock strings are a joke. Way too floppy for B and F# even. B string is okayish though, but .064 for F, let alone F# is a joke.
I am well happy with EB 0.074 for F# though, but I wouldn't go lower.


----------



## Lothar (Jul 10, 2011)

on a 27" I would recommend 76-78 for F#


----------



## Eric Christian (Jul 14, 2011)

This is really weird. The Ernie Ball 8 String set arrived today and the .074 appears to be of smaller diameter than the .070 GHS Boomer I have on my RGA8 already. I'm gonna take them both to work and use my micrometer and see whats up with this. I've been using 3 different GHS packs to create a bastardized set consisting of a .070, .060, .052, .040, .032, .017, .014, .010


----------



## Shor (Jul 15, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> This is really weird. The Ernie Ball 8 String set arrived today and the .074 appears to be of smaller diameter than the .070 GHS Boomer I have on my RGA8 already. I'm gonna take them both to work and use my micrometer and see whats up with this. I've been using 3 different GHS packs to create a bastardized set consisting of a .070, .060, .052, .040, .032, .017, .014, .010



Just to make sure...you are aware that it's tapered, right? Meaning it's not double wound all the way up, so you can fit the top part through the tuner hole?
When I first got mine, I just looked at that part and had a big wtf moment...til I realised it was just that top end that was thin.


----------



## yellow (May 2, 2012)

anyone use this set on a 27" scale? if so how is it?


----------



## stigmatodiaboli (May 6, 2012)

i bought a set of these and put them on my agile intrepid 828, and hated them. the biggest string tapered down to far, and was right in the middle of my first fret. so i had to pull it off, and go buy a new .80 so i could handle business!


----------



## goherpsNderp (May 6, 2012)

stigmatodiaboli said:


> i bought a set of these and put them on my agile intrepid 828, and hated them. the biggest string tapered down to far, and *was right in the middle of my first fret.* so i had to pull it off, and go buy a new .80 so i could handle business!



eww gross WTF??

thanks for posting this. us 28.625" scale owners now know to steer clear of them. if you had an INTREPID that did this with your low string then it would obviously do the same with a reverse headstock Septor- if it even reached the tuner.


----------



## yellow (May 7, 2012)

that sucks man, i mean according to the package they weree designed for 26.5" scale, so i hope it even fits on my 27" scale, im just not sure how to go about restringing a fixed ibanez edge bridge otherwise i woulda done it already


----------



## renzoip (May 7, 2012)

I tried this set on my Carvin DC800 and I only liked how the .074 felt. The rest was too much tension for what I'm used to (. 010 -. 056 ob 25.5" scale). Now I use a set of EB. 012-. 056 with a. 074 for the F#, and a. 09 for tge high E.


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance (May 8, 2012)

I think the Ernie's 10-74 set works well for me if I tune eadADBGE on my rg2228


----------



## Ari_VD (May 8, 2012)

renzoip said:


> I tried this set on my Carvin DC800 and I only liked how the .074 felt. The rest was too much tension for what I'm used to (. 010 -. 056 ob 25.5" scale). Now I use a set of EB. 012-. 056 with a. 074 for the F#, and a. 09 for tge high E.



i also use 12-56 with add 9 for 1st string for my guitar (7st)

will the 10-74 suite Messuggah's sign.guitar? it's scale in 29,4


----------



## Danxile (Aug 6, 2012)

Forgive me if its already been brought up but what is the actual string length on this set? I have an Agile 30 inch scale with a kahler and the only strings that were anywhere near long enough to fit were the Crazy 8s. This sets a little heavier so im curious. Anybody know?


----------



## olf (Nov 12, 2012)

would it be dumb to try to use this on a 25.5 scale for drop b tuning and not using the .10 and .64? right now i have a .68 for the low b and for me it feels like it is still too soft...


----------



## Arcanerain (Nov 12, 2012)

yellow said:


> that sucks man, i mean according to the package they weree designed for 26.5" scale, so i hope it even fits on my 27" scale, im just not sure how to go about restringing a fixed ibanez edge bridge otherwise i woulda done it already



I use this set on a 26.5" scale schecter 8 and the .74 would fit no problem on a 27" scale as the thicker part of the string goes about a centimeter beyond the nut so i think you'll be fine.


----------



## Arcanerain (Nov 12, 2012)

Arcanerain said:


> I use this set on a 26.5" scale schecter 8 and the .74 would fit no problem on a 27" scale as the thicker part of the string goes about a centimeter beyond the nut so i think you'll be fine.





yellow said:


> anyone use this set on a 27" scale? if so how is it?




I use this set on a 26.5" scale schecter 8 and the .74 would fit no problem on a 27" scale as the thicker part of the string goes about a centimeter beyond the nut so i think you'll be fine.


----------



## FireInside (Nov 13, 2012)

I have an RGA8 (27" scale) and they fit fine. I recommend you check out Circle K strings though. Much better and you can customize your gauges. 


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## chromaticdeath (Nov 13, 2012)

I've got these on my RGA8 and they are exactly 248 times better than the standard gauge


----------



## Octapacalypse (Nov 14, 2012)

they are pretty good but for a short scale 8 they are kinda thick in the guage so idk if they will fit in most nut slots, made my schecter muddy as hell, love ernie balls tho!


----------



## Corrosion (Nov 14, 2012)

chromaticdeath said:


> I've got these on my RGA8 and they are exactly 248 times better than the standard gauge


Nice number. 47.27 % of all statistics are made up on the spot!


----------



## tripguitar (Nov 14, 2012)

CrazyDean said:


> I recently bought an Agile Intrepid 828, and I didn't even consider the problems associated with finding strings... So I bought Ernie Ball's 8-string pack off eBay and the F# won't fit because it's tapered. The strings are pretty much useless unless you have a 27" scale or shorter.


 
THIS!

holy crap was this dissapointing... i did the exact same thing. although i left it on even with the taper being in front of the nut 

where do all you 8 string players get your strings for longer scale length guitars?


----------



## XEN (Nov 14, 2012)

tripguitar said:


> THIS!
> 
> holy crap was this dissapointing... i did the exact same thing. although i left it on even with the taper being in front of the nut
> 
> where do all you 8 string players get your strings for longer scale length guitars?


La Bella and Circle K for me.
La Bella has been doing a great job of making them exactly to my specs. I've been playing their strings since 1995 on my Steinberger.


----------



## HStarfire (Nov 14, 2012)

okay i got the ernie ball set on an Agile 827 hornet w kahler and reverse headstock
strings pass the saddles and nut and tuners without problem

the first string broke
the ernie ball and first string that came with the guitar
each time the string unraveled from the ball
so i would tie the string back on the ball with a knot
10s and 13s are too tight i think
i mean i havent broke a string since like the nineteenhundreds
and now i break two within two months?

42 is just too much for a fifth string
most people use that for their sixth

54 is way too much for a sixth
ive tried 52 and even 60
and even 48 trades too much edge for excessive thump

for the seventh 64 is stiff
ive tried 60 also and dont like it as much as 59

74 on the eighth is dull flub


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 14, 2012)

Welp, I know what I'm avoiding. 

Really considering Circle K or getting one of those GHS Boomer sets with an extra 74 or 80.


----------



## MouseBBX (Nov 15, 2012)

Tried them on my 27" 8. I bought a few packs when I was in the U.S. because they were the only ones I could find on short notice. 
I really don't get along with them, and I usually quite like a lot of tension, but it's just the difference in tension among the different strings that gives the set the feeling they're 5 months old. 

On top of that, the last time I restrung all three unwounded strings were partially rusted.

So, I'm happy this was my last stashed set and I'll move on to something else.


----------



## dschonn (Nov 17, 2012)

onefingersweep said:


> Horrible set!
> 
> 54 for a E?! No thanks.
> 
> 10 for a high E with 28 inch scale or more?! No thanks.



^exactly this, almost completely useless on my agile intrepid 828


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Nov 17, 2012)

They're even pretty useless on a 26.5" scale. I'd call 10-52 a good set on a 25.5" scale... but I find that they are too tight on the longer scale. And then we have the low strings... which are under-tensioned. The F# hopelessly so. 

I honestly don't know what they were smoking when they came up with that set.


----------



## Arcanerain (Nov 20, 2012)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> They're even pretty useless on a 26.5" scale. I'd call 10-52 a good set on a 25.5" scale... but I find that they are too tight on the longer scale. And then we have the low strings... which are under-tensioned. The F# hopelessly so.
> 
> I honestly don't know what they were smoking when they came up with that set.



The first 7 strings are fine on my schecter but the 74 is really floppy.


----------



## Damo707 (Nov 28, 2012)

Absolutely the worst string gauges for standard tuning. The low B and E are fine could go to 80 for the E.


----------



## BeeG (Nov 28, 2012)

I bought a couple packs of this set and hated them. The .74 sounded like crap on my axe. Most of the other strings were too thick to comfortably play. I have a 28.825" scale so that may make a difference too.


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 28, 2012)

im getting my 28.625 scale agile next week. since im tuning it to D#-G&#9839;-D&#9839;-G&#9839;-C&#9839;-F&#9839;-A&#9839;-D# would this set be good because of the higher gauge?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm using this set on my RGA8 right now. I wasn't able to tune those things to standard tuning 
I have to drop-tune or otherwise the strings will break. I can't bend for shit.
Will replace them with D'addarios again.


----------



## Damo707 (Nov 28, 2012)

DR tite fit set ftw.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 29, 2012)

kevdes93 said:


> im getting my 28.625 scale agile next week. since im tuning it to D#-G&#9839;-D&#9839;-G&#9839;-C&#9839;-F&#9839;-A&#9839;-D# would this set be good because of the higher gauge?



Nope, it's an absolutely nonsense set  Look into Circle K strings. Single strings available and normal price, plus the best sounding strings by a mile due to their construction. I suggest 86 65 43 31 22 17 13 10. Not using Circle K's for your thick strings is a waste of a guitar in my opinion  You might prefer to not buy the 22 and instead buy a wound 24 from another company. It shouldn't cost you much more and will sound better than the 22 plain string. Circle K are introducing wounds below 25 sometime soon.

Look at the tensions balance of the EB set, it's pathetic
.010 16.2 pounds
.013 15.4
.017 16.6
.030 25.0
.042 26.3
.054 24.6
.064 19.2
.074 14.3

The 54, 42, and 30 are way too tight and the 74 is way too loose, let alone drop tuning it.


----------



## Arcanerain (Nov 29, 2012)

kevdes93 said:


> im getting my 28.625 scale agile next week. since im tuning it to D#-G&#9839;-D&#9839;-G&#9839;-C&#9839;-F&#9839;-A&#9839;-D# would this set be good because of the higher gauge?



I like the first 7 strings but 74 seems to be a bit loose. Also with this set they taper the 74 at about 27" so it would be likely that the string will get thinner at a point on your first fret.


----------



## AlexeyKo (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd like to know. Is it enough length of the strings for Agile septor 827 with it's headstock?


----------



## SkullCrusher (Feb 3, 2013)

Your fingers would have to be the size of biceps.


----------



## Robrecht (Feb 3, 2013)

Thomann.de have them, but it's true that they're pretty heavy for standard tuning. I just broke the high E on my 26,5 in 8-string after very little use

Edit: oops, replied to the last post of the first page without realizing there was more. Blame my small smartphone screen.


----------



## ahull123 (Feb 3, 2013)

I use these, then I steal a .64 from the 8 string set for the F# works great..... 27" inch scale, with standard tuning, it's not the cheapest way to go but it gets the job done.


----------



## NMK2L (Feb 7, 2013)

Interresting discussion,
I have the same tension (10-74) of strings on my Hellraiser C8 (well tuned by DCGL).
It fells perfect on bigger strings, no fret buzz even on the F# but the higher strings feels too heavy for easy soloing. Seems more clear when i look at tensions balance posted by EtherealEntity.
I suppose a better balanced set will prevent neck twisting? I've always thougt that only one truss road is not enough for 8 string guitars...


----------

